#  Ernährung >   3 Tage ohne Lactose/Fructose >

## marsabit

Hallo,  
wegen einer ärztlichen Untersuchung muss ich die nächsten drei Tage und in der Woche drauf nochmals drei Tage sowohl auf Fructose als auch auf Lactose in Nahrungsmitteln verzichten...  Klingt eigentlich nicht schwer. Aber wenn mal drauf achtet in welchen Lebensmitteln Milcherzeugnisse mit drin sind, fällt man fast vom glauben ab. Hat jemand einen Tipp was ich morgens, mittags und abends essen kann?  
Ein paar direkte Beispiele bei denen ich Ratlos vorm Kühlschrank stand hab ich auch noch: 
Tomatenketchup, Tomatensauce für nudeln. Lakritze, Gummibären. Wie sieht es mit Gemüse aus? 
Grüße
Marsabit

----------


## Sylvia

Es gibt doch Lactosefreie Lebensmittel und beim Becker musst du fragen ob die Schrippen haben die mit Wasser gebacken sind.Meine Tochter muß seit Jahren so essen.Du musst dich informieren bzw hättest den Doc fragen sollen!. 
Sylvia

----------


## marsabit

Hallo, vielen Dank für deine Antwort! Nun bin ich echt ein bisschen unzufrieden mit meinem Arzt. Auf Nachfrage hat sich einiges geklärt, nachdem ich gemerkt habe dass sonst nicht viel zu Essen übrig bleibt. Also für die beiden Untersuchungen muss ich jeweils nur auf eine Zuckerart verzichten, was die Palette der möglichen Nahrungsmittel verhundertfacht. Dann kommt es auch noch auf die Menge an, so ist in Weizenmehl zwar auch bis zu 0,7g pro 100g Fruchtzucker enthalten, dass ist aber eine Menge die für die Untersuchungen völlig unerheblich ist. Eine gute Seite zur Nährwertbestimmung habe ich unter folgendem Link gefunden:  naehrwertrechner

----------

